# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  What symptoms do u have with high hematocrit?

## Moparman

On my last blood test in June my numbers were

Rbc 6.1 (4.11-5.78)
Hemoglobin 18.1 (12.3-17.3)
Hematocrit 56.1 (40-54%)

I cut back on my test going from 200 mg/wk to 160 mg/wk. but I have been feeling weird. Head kinda buzzy and a bit of anxiety. I also do 250iu of Hcg mwf and have been taking .25 mg anastrozole twice a week. 

Could be my E2 is low or high. I need to recheck my levels and plan on doing another round of bloods this Friday. 

But what are the symptoms u see with high hematocrit ?

----------


## Juced_porkchop

I have heard of anxiety with HCG . could be a cause. do you really need it? if not trying to have kids at the moment i say ditch it. I know I don't bother. I could care less if they are shrunk.

I feel less anxiety on 200mg test ew or even 500. but not everyone is the same. but I have heard about HCG and a relation to anxiety.

----------


## Beethoven

High hematocrit made my bp high, but not anxiety. Currently on HCG and have not had anxiety.

----------


## rebelstate

give blood....problem solved,,,,i got behind and didn't give blood for way too long....my hemo was 19.7....I gave blood 7 times over an 9 week period before I dropped below my doctors target of hemp 15.....so now u know ......it aint gonna just go away...give blood....I felt pain in my joints, red faced...weak...just not good overall...hope this helps....sorry to dropp the blood giving thing on u but it is only way to lower it or u will slowly get worse and way later u will probally have a stroke and if ur lucky die rather than loose ur mind as your blood gets thicker...

----------


## bass

> On my last blood test in June my numbers were
> 
> Rbc 6.1 (4.11-5.78)
> Hemoglobin 18.1 (12.3-17.3)
> Hematocrit 56.1 (40-54%)
> 
> I cut back on my test going from 200 mg/wk to 160 mg/wk. but I have been feeling weird. Head kinda buzzy and a bit of anxiety. I also do 250iu of Hcg mwf and have been taking .25 mg anastrozole twice a week. 
> 
> Could be my E2 is low or high. I need to recheck my levels and plan on doing another round of bloods this Friday. 
> ...


you get that exhausted feeling, tired, and yes in most cases high blood pressure. don't wait, donate ASAP.

----------


## Moparman

So my anxiety is mostly like from E2 then. I just gotta figure out if I'm hi or LO. 

Ill get the blood draw after I see where my levels are at

----------


## rebelstate

ur hemo as of ur post was 18.1..... too high!.... give blood!...it is not gonna get better or go away!....wake up!...been thru this for almost 4 years now...im doing 200mg/ml of test a week and it drives up ur hemo at this level....u can cut down on amount of ur dosing but ur hemo want fix itself!...u gotta give blood or stop doing ur shots for years before ur body can correct itself....

----------


## rebelstate

your blood is getting thick.....its not ur e-2!...that's so minor!....e-2 want kill u, but high hemo will over a period of time...all of ur organs are being damaged from high hemo!....worst u get from e-2 is u turn into a bitch!...tits etc.....

----------


## austinite

You probably won't be able to donate with HCT so high. You can try, hopefully you get lucky. But likely, you'll need a prescription for a therapeutic phlebotomy or you need to drain yourself. 

Symptoms you might experience:

. High Blood Pressure
. Excessive bleeding or easily bleed
. Fainting or light-headed
. Fatigue and Achiness
. Blood accumulating under skin
. Blood in stool
. Headaches
. Pressure behind eyes

----------


## rebelstate

> You probably won't be able to donate with HCT so high. You can try, hopefully you get lucky. But likely, you'll need a prescription for a therapeutic phlebotomy or you need to drain yourself. 
> 
> Symptoms you might experience:
> 
> . High Blood Pressure
> . Excessive bleeding or easily bleed
> . Fainting or light-headed
> . Fatigue and Achiness
> . Blood accumulating under skin
> ...


I agree, I do it per a script....with doc setting target hemo of 15....they want touch me without a script!.......

----------


## bass

> You probably won't be able to donate with HCT so high. You can try, hopefully you get lucky. But likely, you'll need a prescription for a therapeutic phlebotomy or you need to drain yourself. 
> 
> Symptoms you might experience:
> 
> . High Blood Pressure
> . Excessive bleeding or easily bleed
> . Fainting or light-headed
> . Fatigue and Achiness
> . Blood accumulating under skin
> ...


that is scary shit!

----------


## dreadnok89

> your blood is getting thick.....its not ur e-2!...that's so minor!....e-2 want kill u, but high hemo will over a period of time...all of ur organs are being damaged from high hemo!....worst u get from e-2 is u turn into a bitch!...tits etc.....


wrong. running hi estro has dangerous repercussions

----------


## MuscleInk

> your blood is getting thick.....its not ur e-2!...that's so minor!....e-2 want kill u, but high hemo will over a period of time...all of ur organs are being damaged from high hemo!....worst u get from e-2 is u turn into a bitch!...tits etc.....


You are completely wrong. Elevated E2 caries all of the following real risks:
- deep vein thrombosis (DVT)
- cardiac AND pulmonary embolisms
- appendicular AND axial bone demineralization
- myocardial infarction
- elevated risk for prostate and/or breast cancer
- loss of libido
- severe depression
- muscle loss
- retention of body fat
- edema
- arthralgia (bone pain)
- myalgia (muscle pain and weakness)

Man boobs are a vanity issue. The above are significant health risks!!!!!

----------


## xcraider37

> On my last blood test in June my numbers were
> 
> Rbc 6.1 (4.11-5.78)
> Hemoglobin 18.1 (12.3-17.3)
> Hematocrit 56.1 (40-54%)
> 
> I cut back on my test going from 200 mg/wk to 160 mg/wk. but I have been feeling weird. Head kinda buzzy and a bit of anxiety. I also do 250iu of Hcg mwf and have been taking .25 mg anastrozole twice a week.
> 
> Could be my E2 is low or high. I need to recheck my levels and plan on doing another round of bloods this Friday.
> ...


Your doctor didn't suggest either going off trt or giving blood either by therapeutic or donation with that level? He should have demanded you to stop or given you a script.

----------


## austinite

^ Yeah. It's pretty disheartening when docs disregard blood counts.

----------


## MuscleInk

> ^ Yeah. It's pretty disheartening when docs disregard blood counts.


Welcome to Obamacare. It's going to get worse. Employers are now dropping some health plans due to added costs imposed by the healthcare reform act. As the number of options decline, the closer we get to a universal healthcare system.  :Frown:

----------

